# Another Coffee Ltd - Devon



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

i am looking to pull the trigger on a mazzer grinder, but Bella Barista don't have them in stock - i am checking with them.

i have found them at this website which happens to have them cheaper and also supplies an option on hopper size.

https://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/

i've never heard of them, but wondered if there was any feedback / reason not to go for it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

richwade80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am looking to pull the trigger on a mazzer grinder, but Bella Barista don't have them in stock - i am checking with them.
> 
> ...


They have been around a very long time and are a good company...go for it.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> They have been around a very long time and are a good company...go for it.


I very much agree with Dave. I've been buying from Carolyn for at least ten years!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Also would recommend 'Another Coffee'.

Have only ever bought small items but always found excellent, reliable service from them.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks all,

I got in touch with BB to double check anyway and they threw me a curveball.

I thought I was set on a mazzer mini e, but apparently it's not that popular any more. They actually pointed me to a review of the zenith vs mini by DaveC, or the compak e5. Retention was one of the issues cited with the mazzer.

On paper the mazzer seems okay. Large burrs, small footprint (important for me, it can't be too deep), and I've always liked mazzer looks. Now I'm having second thoughts...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting - I often have to go to Dunkerswell so might see if I can pop in....


----------

